# Circuito paralelo-serie



## jmoncayo (Ene 30, 2007)

Es un gusto para mi abrir un nuevo tema, Soy un estudiante de cuarto semestre de electronica en ecuador. Como proyecto de fin de semestre me enviaron a construir un circuito IR emisor/receptor para manipular 2 motores y un led los cuales se deben prender apagar y los motores controlar giro izquierda/derecha. He encontrado un circuito muy simple de emisor y receptor IR en www.pablin.com.ar pero solo sirve para encender un led. Añadiendo un flip/flop podria lograr que el circuito pueda hacer on/off del led. Ahora para poder manipular los 3 distintos dispositvos con sus funciones me an dicho que puedo usar un emisor IR con un 555 usando luz 1 sin luz 0. Pero ahora estoy un poco confundido. Me dijeron tambien que necesitaria un codificador, he conseguido el diseño de condificacion de ancho de pulso de un avion RC. Lo unico que se me ocurre es usar un convertidor paralelo-serie para enviar un tren de datos de 3 bits y un convertidor serie-paralelo  para volver a convertir el codigo enviado. Quisiera saber si alguien tiene los diseños de como realizar un convertidor serie-paralelo y como podria acoplar estos tres circuitos para lograr el objetivo.

De antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda brindada.

jmoncayo


----------



## Aristides (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola jmoncayo, si te interesa manejar el sistema, con un control remoto convencional:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/sic/IRRemoteforBoebot.pdf

Para multiplexar entradas y salidas, experimentos #23 y #24 de este libro:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/StampworksSpanish.pdf


----------

